# Busted! :)



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone been following the Robby Rose matter in TX? 

AND you thought we were tough cookies lololol

This dude has been busy for a while- pretty big name for himself on the local level- went under the guise of religion. It's worth a read from page one onward...

I fear for his life currently 

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4091278/1

You can search his name and get most of the info as publicized by the Organization that caught him- many links in the thread above for the WHOLE story...kinda.

PS...don't cheat in Tennessee- WOW! lololol

nip


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow that guy was really stupid!!! what a shame this world we live in today, some people have no morals anymore!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Crazy stuff, I've been following this on bass boat central.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bud Light Trail News Release (10-25-2009)

USA Bass Trails officials, who manage and own the Bud Light Trail (BLT) bass fishing tournament program, would like to release a statement regarding the disqualification of one of the contestants from the Lake Ray Hubbard Big Bass Tournament held on October 24, 2009. Statements have been withheld until now in order to ensure all the facts were obtained and the information was given to the proper law enforcement authorities.

During an hourly weigh in at the BLT Ray Hubbard Big Bass Tournament an angler brought a large fish to the weigh in check point. The fish was transferred from the weigh bag containing the fish to the official weigh bag. The BLT Tournament Director, after weighing the fish, asked that the fish be put in a holding tank behind the weigh in stage. This fish would have been the largest fish of the hour. After the hourly weigh in was completed the angler was asked to take a polygraph. This is required for all participants who catch the biggest bass of the hour. During inspection of the fish, by the fish handler and the tournament director, irregularities were discovered. A decision was made by tournament officials to interrupt the polygraph and have the angler and polygraph examiner witness an inspection of the bass. The angler was asked to remove the contents in the stomach of the bass or the contents would be inspected by BLT officials by whatever means possible. The angler chose to remove the contents and a lead weight was removed from inside the fish and handed to a tournament official. The angler then apologized to all who witnessed the removal of the lead weight. He was notified by the tournament director that he was disqualified. No objection or explanation was given by the angler as he left the weigh in location. The fish and lead weight were then reweighed separately and pictures were taken. The Texas Game Wardens were immediately notified. Statements were given by tournament officials and all evidence was given to the Texas Game Wardens.

All of us involved with the BLT program are saddened by this situation and the impact it may have on the angler, his family and friends. The BLT officials will cooperate with the legal authorities as they proceed with the evidence provided to the Game Wardens. The BLT officials, speaking both as anglers and tournament providers, want our anglers and sponsors to know that we will do our best to provide a fair and honest tournament event. We wish to thank all the anglers who have fished with us this year and hope that you will continue to do so.

Thank you,
USA Bass Trails/Bud Light Trail Officials


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

just goes to show that a polyograph isnt fool proof some times even a fool can pass one while he or she is lieing. i believe if theres smoke some where along the line there is fire but a cheater will always get caught sooner or later.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> just goes to show that a polyograph isnt fool proof some times even a fool can pass one while he or she is lieing. i believe if theres smoke some where along the line there is fire but a cheater will always get caught sooner or later.


They are over 90% accurate if given by a _competant_ examiner.
If someone actually cheated it's not too likely they would pass.
Put your worries to rest my friend.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

"The Lord uses the good ones.........the bad ones use the Lord" 

Michael Stanley - a local artist some of you may know! 

What song was that from?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Triton20X said:


> They are over 90% accurate if given by a _competant_ examiner.
> If someone actually cheated it's not too likely they would pass.
> Put your worries to rest my friend.


9o percent means that 10 out of every 100 gets by the polygraph but they do eventually get cought according to the post on the website that had this on it this wasnt his first time. i am just glade he got caught and is now done .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NOTHING...is foolproof.

This is why I always am cautious as a director when I hear the "enemy" speak- what about when a polygraph might miss on the other side of the coin- miss the truth of an honest angler? 

I dislike the negativity of the "gut feeling"- no evidenced accusations- folks as much, if not more, than a cheater. 

Neither is productive to anyone's efforts in the sport.

For the record- a GOOD EXAMINER and an OFFICE exam are indeed very accurrate to determine the concerns posed in a fishing event/protest. 

For crimes- many *sociopaths* can easy deceive the instrument, it's their character- most fisherpeople who cheat are desperate- not criminals...big difference.

A backseat deal with a cheap bulk polygrapher, you just as well flip a coin. 

I guess the point is- this dude's life as he knows it is over...

He's lost it all- for a green fish- most likely have to move and relocate- if he can still walk to do so!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/media/angler?anglerId=4401

I found this most amusing...thought I posted about it here, but was in TX forum.

His total winnings in BASS ... *$666*

You shoulda seen his webpage before deleted it- very much HOLY rolling!!!

There are some posts in the TX forum from his past and his egotistical comments...this guy really earned it 

nip


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Ego strikes again. One of the hardest things about this sport is it feels great to be on top but you just can't be there every time. I'm all for getting on a roll and there are always some anglers that are just better than others, which might lead to jealousy and a false accusation from the haters from time to time. That being said, any of us that do this all the time know that it's just simply way too competitive out there to win every big event you fish.

This guy was blowing the doors off team tournaments fishing alone - won multiple boats and if I remember right quit one circuit when they refused to let him fish solo. Some of you might remember this coming up a few years ago with a certain FLW angler who many were thought was a little too good to be true - turns out he was. Now he can't show his face in public.

The fact of the matter is what goes around comes around - I am a firm believer in that statement and it's exactly why fears of other competitors cheating never affect my passion for the sport. In the long run integrity always wins out. If this guy really had any appreciation for competitive fishing, being blackballed and losing every ounce of respect from fellow anglers will be more punishment than any jail sentence or fine.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

People have suspected this guy has been cheating for a long time, and his career earnings are only $666???????????

He must have been doing it all wrong.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> People have suspected this guy has been cheating for a long time, and his career earnings are only $666???????????
> 
> He must have been doing it all wrong.


His career earnings fishing BASS events where cheating is much harder to get away with. From what I was reading he has won hundreds of thousands fishing tournaments in TX mainly Lewisville.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> People have suspected this guy has been cheating for a long time, and his career earnings are only $666???????????
> 
> He must have been doing it all wrong.


It's a little harder to cheat in the tourneys run by BASS. Anglers are paired up by draw and no one fishes alone! The tourneys he was cheating in were team tourneys that he fished by himself (apparently a partner wasn't always required) and individual tourneys. If a guy can pick his partner for a tourney then he can always pick a cheat just like him. Since BASS tourneys are by draw he had a set of eyes on him all day long.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> If this guy really had any appreciation for competitive fishing, being blackballed and losing every ounce of respect from fellow anglers will be more punishment than any jail sentence or fine.


BINGO!

He also is most likely loosing his self employed business too- the TX boys had his business web page posted (mods took it down) and the angler had removed any type of name related info from his own business!

He missed his email link though - I requested a comment from him on the matters...lol- no return email yet 

Did you see the post in the linked thread about what happend to the guys in Tenn., caught cheating in an event for a win under $1000... forget about the law or polygraphs!!! They burnt the one guys house down!!! The other one fled the state!!! lololol

nip


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude deserves every ounce (no pun intended) of grief he's earned. 

I couldn't imagine the thoughts going thru the minds of everyone he's beat in every tournament he's fished. Discredits everything he's done. What a shame.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

This guy and a partner also fished this tournament or another one just like it and won three years in a row! 

I would be suspicious of any tournament wins he had and anyone who fished with him during one of his wins. 

Another guy claimed that this guy went on a guided trip the week of this tournament and asked the guide to allow him to keep the fish he caught, in order to show it to his family because they had never seem a fish that big. 

This guy was never a tournament fisherman, he was a lying thief that made a lot of money and tried to draw suspicion away from himself, by claiming to be a strong Christian. 

Lowest of the low..........hopefully, the new side scan imagining technology will be able to show his skeleton and concrete boots in 40' of water!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hahaha burnt the guys house down? thats funny stuff. 

you can throw the book at him, but like said before, what hurts the most is not being able to show your face among your fellow competitors ever again !!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> NOTHING...is foolproof.
> 
> This is why I always am cautious as a director when I hear the "enemy" speak- what about when a polygraph might miss on the other side of the coin- miss the truth of an honest angler?
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As edited in the TX forum 



> Edited for you Entertainment
> 
> Robby Rose and Robert Alexander win a Windy Lake Lewisville By: Skeetfleece
> Bass Champs North Division returned to Lake Lewisville for their 3rd stop in this 2006 season. Robby Rose and Robert Alexander won with room to spare, weighing more than five pounds more than their closest competitor. This is not the first win for this team on Louisville, and all total this makes Roses fourth Bass Champs boat win. 172 teams participated, and Bass Champs paid out more than $69,000 in cash and prizes - a total of 155% payback!
> ...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

TAKEN FROM BASSFAN-

Robby Rose: jail, probation 4/14/2010
The case of Robby Rose and an alleged cheating incident at last year's Ray Hubbard Bud Light Trail Big Bass Tournament has come to conclusion. Rose was charged in Texas with a felony for attempted theft of more than $20,000 and less than $100,000. He pled guilty yesterday to the charges and will serve 15 days in jail, and will be under probation for 5 years. He will be ineligible for a fishing license during his probation. 

According to a press release from the Rockwall County District Attorney's office, Rose admitted that he inserted a 1-pound lead weight into a fish he'd caught. The fish was weighed by tournament officials. First place in the event was a new Legend bass boat, valued at $55,000. 

A statement from Rockwall County Criminal District Attorney Kenda Culpepper read: "We took this case very seriously. As far as we were concerned, the case was about a $55,000 bass boat, not a 10-pound fish." 

Lead prosecutor Alex Imgrund stated: "Cheating is cheating, and (neither) the fishing community, nor this office, will tolerate it."


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> TAKEN FROM BASSFAN-
> 
> Robby Rose: jail, probation 4/14/2010
> The case of Robby Rose and an alleged cheating incident at last year's Ray Hubbard Bud Light Trail Big Bass Tournament has come to conclusion. Rose was charged in Texas with a felony for attempted theft of more than $20,000 and less than $100,000. He pled guilty yesterday to the charges and will serve 15 days in jail, and will be under probation for 5 years. He will be ineligible for a fishing license during his probation.
> ...


That's it? Only 15-days in jail and five year probation? It looks to me like the risk verses rewards ratio is in the cheaters favor on this one. The guy tries to steal a $55,000.00 item. And only gets 15-days in jail. 

Does anyone know where I can buy some cheap 1-pound lead weights? Ha Ha!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

... he lost his local business

... he lost his soul (bible beater basser)

...he lost his fishing liscense during the 5 years probation

...he lost his team boat

...he might loose his manhood with the wrong fisherman in the same cell

...his goose was pretty well cooked

Pretty strong message overall- throw the legal consequence into it, TOAST!

nip


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> That's it? Only 15-days in jail and five year probation? It looks to me like the risk verses rewards ratio is in the cheaters favor on this one. The guy tries to steal a $55,000.00 item. And only gets 15-days in jail.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy some cheap 1-pound lead weights? Ha Ha!


Ya what a joke 55000 and gets 15 days boy they showed him.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Jail time is irrelevant. 15 days or 15 months, doesn't change him until you look at everything else he's lost as Nip pointed out.

No fishing license for 5 years and never being able to fish another tournament the rest of my life would be my buttkicker! Give me jail time .


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Did u guys fail to see that he plead guilty to a Felony as in he now has to list himself as a convicted felon on every job application, loan application, rental agreement, ...etc for the rest of his life. He's screwed, don't get me wrong, he can burn in hell as far as I'm concerned, but I think the prosecuter did a good job and hopefully it will set a precedent to courts and prosecuters to go after these scumbags...


----------

